# Estimating quarterly taxes



## bber92 (Feb 27, 2016)

Still can't seem to figure out how much I need to send into the IRS for quarterly tax payments, any assistance would truly be appreciated.

Do we start from the amount uber PAYS us into our bank account, or the total amount we MADE for UBER.

I made (deposited into my bank account), $2,613 with uber so far. And drove 4,516 miles (this makes $2,596 deductible). So if 2613 - 2596 =$17, how much am I supposed to pay in quarterly tax payments?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

bber92 said:


> Still can't seem to figure out how much I need to send into the IRS for quarterly tax payments, any assistance would truly be appreciated.
> 
> Do we start from the amount uber PAYS us into our bank account, or the total amount we MADE for UBER.
> 
> I made (deposited into my bank account), $2,613 with uber so far. And drove 4,516 miles (this makes $2,596 deductible). So if 2613 - 2596 =$17, how much am I supposed to pay in quarterly tax payments?


on $17? $0


----------



## bber92 (Feb 27, 2016)

So in federal taxes i owe $0, what about self employment taxes?


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

bber92 said:


> So in federal taxes i owe $0, what about self employment taxes?


On $17? Also $0.

You need to make at least $400 to owe self-employment taxes


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> On $17? Also $0.
> 
> You need to make at least $400 to owe self-employment taxes


Hi! I've been interviewing CPAs who are Uber experts for a story. Want to chat? Caroline period odonovan at buzzfeed period com is the best place to reach me


----------

